# Gaggia baby with silvia steam wand ...1 hole or 3 holes



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi guys

I have a Gaggia Baby Class that I have recently restored (I have re-painted the base that was defoliated and changed the electrovalve with the bigger one from Olab), also I have a rancilio Silvia steam wand V1/V2 that I have purchased some years ago but I'm not using because it has a 1 hole tip which makes it very difficult to use, now I have seen that there is a 3 holes tip that can be used with the rancilio Silvia steam wand, my question is: would it be easier to steam milk with the 3 holes tip?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

The problem is the amount of steam that the gaggia boiler can produce, IMHO the 3 hole will use up all the steam unless you are only using a small quantity of milk.

Possibly fit a +10 degree steam stat and learn to drive the 'rancilio Silvia steam wand V1/V2'


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually I don't know if i want to do that, I'm restoring a faema e61 and it's obviously better in just everything. Anyway what do you lean with "+10 degree steam stat"...I haven't understood


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

The standard 'Steam Temperature Thermostat' on the Gaggia is 145 degrees C,

to improve the steam quantity / quality / pressure which will be more suitable for your rancilio silvia steam wand,

change the Steam Temperature Thermostat to one that is 155 degrees C and will give you deep joy.

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Classic-Boiler-Thermostat-155C---DM1288/m-3101.aspx


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

I see, actually if I remeber well there are 2 Thermostats on the boiler, the one that you suggest to change is the upper one or the lower one or both? I suppose that this can affect water temperature (for cofee erogation) also, right?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Yep 2 thermostats. 1 is a 107°C on the coffee circuit & 1 is a 145°C on the steam circuit that you want to replace for a 155°C one to boost steam pressure.

They can degrade over time so it might be worth changing the 107° too considering the nominal expence.


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

1 years ago one thermostat has been changed from the technician because my parents bring it to him ( the upper one thermostat). I don't know which one is. The 107 is the upper or the lower?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

The upper thermostat is the steam


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi guys

After a very very LONG time I have actually made this mod, I have recently completely clean and restore my gaggia baby class and also I have changed the uppper thermostat with one of 155 °C for the steam generation. I'm actually waiting to receive the 3 hole tip for the silvia steam wand so I'll let you know then how it works for milk.

Also I have changed the shower with a brass one and with a decent screen that doesn't let the coffe pass ---> much much better than the original















By the way I have 2 questions regarding the thermostat:

1) Do the fastons of the Thermostat have a verse/polarity?

2) Is there any risk that the thermal fuse on the boiler get melted because of the 10°C higher temperature?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

light87 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> After a very very LONG time I hav eactually made this mod, I have recently completely clean and restore my gaggia baby class and also I have change the uppper thermostat with one of 155 °C for the steam generation. I?m actually waiting to receive the 3 hole tip for the silvia steam wand so I'll let you know then how it works for milk.
> Also I have changed the shower with a brass one and with a decent screen that doesn't let the coffe pass ---> much much better that the original
> ...


1) No. It's just a switch that's turned on or of by heat. So long as the circuit is closed electricity will flow, it doesn't matter which direction it's going in.
2) 155° is still below the rating of the thermal fuse so should be fine.


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi guys

Sorry again for late reply, I'm writing to let you know that the Gaggia really works better with the new shower instead regarding milk steaming I'm not that happy. The new Thermostat do the job of incresing the amount of vapor but I cannot managing to steam the milk with the silvia wand and the 3 holes tip, it doesn't trigger the vortex on the milk.


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

In some circumstances 3 holes are better than 1, but not on a Classic. :angel:


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I'm a total beginner, but on the normal thermostat and a one hole steam wand the gaggia can comfortably steam a portion of milk.

The best discovery for me was to start timing from hitting the steam switch - mine takes about 35-40 seconds to get to temp. I start steaming at 31-33 seconds, so it never reaches temperature. This forces the boiler to stay on and supply more consistent steam pressure 

Lots of videos on steaming milk on YouTube, there is a bit of a knack to it and I still get some occasions where my milk explodes to a foamy mess but practice makes perfect


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I found the 3 hole wand is much easier to get consistent foam with a 165 deg steam stat and a well-timed steam surf. You need these things to power the 3 hole wand but the result is much more circulation. I can do even a large 20oz pitcher easily this way.


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Well I admit that I'm a little used with my faema E61 which is even too much powerfull for steaming milk so maybe is that anyway steaming with the Gaggia and this 3 hole tip, I can't manage to do it...


----------

